# Expenses not covered by warranty?



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

What have people run into so far that hasn't been covered by warranty? Is there anything? Obviously, assuming your car is still under the 4 yr/50,000 miles. And accidental damage is understood not to be covered by warranty.

Mildly related - when we're the 2009's first available? The calendar must be ticking for some of the earlier ones.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

The only thing I have had to pay for - and it is weird - an animal (probably a rat - maybe a rabbit) ate the wiring to the NOx sensor on the urea injection system of my 335D. Apparently the plastic they use on the wiring is like candy to some animals. It cost me about $1000 to fix, but my homeowners insurance picked up half of it.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe335d said:


> What have people run into so far that hasn't been covered by warranty? Is there anything? Obviously, assuming your car is still under the 4 yr/50,000 miles. And accidental damage is understood not to be covered by warranty.
> 
> Mildly related - when we're the 2009's first available? The calendar must be ticking for some of the earlier ones.


I have a 2009 and bought it last August with only 3,800 kms on it. Right now I'm at 19,800 kms. Any work that was done on it was covered by warranty.

My warranty just ended last Saturday (July, 21st) and I bought 3 yrs/ 80,000 kms extended warranty a day before that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe335d said:


> What have people run into so far that hasn't been covered by warranty? Is there anything? Obviously, assuming your car is still under the 4 yr/50,000 miles. And accidental damage is understood not to be covered by warranty.
> 
> Mildly related - when we're the 2009's first available? The calendar must be ticking for some of the earlier ones.


I paid for one alignment and could been argued that it was not even needed but more done out of habbit. Also have bought three tires but put five on it during total ownership, two were free due to flat replacements. I got my car new somewhere around Oct/Nov of 2009 and sitting just shy of 30k miles right now. I actually do not even budget any yearly expenses for repairs/maintenance on this car outside of the state inspection fee. Just see no point in it since any predictable thing outside of tires is covered.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I havent spent any except for flat tire 2 yrs ago and few mods. My warranty will be out next year in Aug. I think I will get warranty as I plan on keeping it. And its also paid off so no point selling it unless I go short on cash due to wedding.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> I have a 2009 and bought it last August with only 3,800 kms on it. Right now I'm at 19,800 kms. Any work that was done on it was covered by warranty.
> 
> My warranty just ended last Saturday (July, 21st) and I bought 3 yrs/ 80,000 kms extended warranty a day before that.


If you dont mind can you expand more on warranty you bought. Price and what level you took- gold/platinum and any specific reason why you chose this specific warranty over other


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

bimmerdiesel said:


> If you dont mind can you expand more on warranty you bought. Price and what level you took- gold/platinum and any specific reason why you chose this specific warranty over other


I bought the "Ultimate" one for $1999 before tax. I will hit the 3 years before the 80,000 kms for sure. I just went for the best possible warranty they have. I shopped around from dealer to dealer and even business manager to business manager at the same dealer.

I had quotes as high as $2300 before tax.

Shop around!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> I bought the "Ultimate" one for $1999 before tax. I will hit the 3 years before the 80,000 kms for sure. I just went for the best possible warranty they have. I shopped around from dealer to dealer and even business manager to business manager at the same dealer.
> 
> I had quotes as high as $2300 before tax.
> 
> Shop around!


The OP probably figured this out, but just to clarify: those figures are Canadian dollars (unless GreekboyD did some conversions for us)!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes they are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## KF (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe335d said:


> What have people run into so far that hasn't been covered by warranty? Is there anything? Obviously, assuming your car is still under the 4 yr/50,000 miles. And accidental damage is understood not to be covered by warranty.
> 
> Mildly related - when we're the 2009's first available? The calendar must be ticking for some of the earlier ones.


Hi all

Is there anything Diesel covered by BMW warranty?

Most of the dealers who sold the car will cover problems but if you are at the dealer that did not sell the car then you have no warranty as BMW will not cover anything!! They just claim that all problems are caused by the driving style.

We had the Diesel Particulate filter show up at a service. When the service manger phoned BMW warranty. The warranty person in twenty seconds conversation decided that the driving style had caused the problem. While I understand that if used exclusivly in city traffic you can have problems as the DPF does not get hot enough to regenerate. But our car had just returned from a 14,000km one month trip. Many days driving more that 800km at highway speeds.
When we returned to the dealer we purchased from he found that the DPF had regenerated all by itself and carried the cost of the inspection.

The 30d motor is a great motor to drive but with no BNW backup I could not recommend to a friend.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

If your car needs a DEF refill between scheduled oil changes, you have to pay for it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Philm35 said:


> If your car needs a DEF refill between scheduled oil changes, you have to pay for it.


I needed one and did not pay for it. As I explained to the dealer, the car was either broken and consuming too much so they had to fix that or it was not fully topped off during the last oil change. I am not going to pay for someone's laziness or stupidity in ability to top of those two tanks.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

> I needed one and did not pay for it.


Same here. My car gave the low DEF warning many thousands of miles too early. I referred my SA to a TSB stating that some 335d's left the factory with incomplete DEF fills. That worked... They filled my tank at no cost. The TSB must have been true in my case, because I haven't had any subsequent early low DEF warnings.

But under normal circumstances, BMW does NOT cover DEF top-offs between scheduled oil changes.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Philm35 said:


> But under normal circumstances, BMW does NOT cover DEF top-offs between scheduled oil changes.


And my argument to them will still stand in that so long as the car was truly topped off then for it to consume things at a rate twice as much as it should means then something is wrong with the car and they need to fix that. I will happily pay the few dollars for the DEF fluid after they fix what ever caused it to consume the fluid at such an abnormal rate or they can just do what they did for me when it happened and admit that it must have not been topped off all the way during an oil change.


----------

